# Annoyed/Upset/Hurt etc etc etc



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I could go on... 

Basically, i came home today at lunch time from 5 days at work, and found the Last Sheep lambing.

Except - she wasn't exactly lambing. She HAD been lambing. As in - a day ago? two days ago? who knows. She was sitting in the pen grinding her teeth and looking miserable, so I caught her, lifted her tail and saw a scrunched up grey rotten looking sack hidden under her tail.

OK. Work time. Went to the house got hot water, soap, and someone to help me. Once I managed to force myself in through the already closed birth canal and cervix, I found 2 massive hoofs and no head. The feet twitched. The lamb was alive! 

After tying ropes to his feet and trying to keep my fingers at the back of his head and pulling with the other guy pulling on the feet... nothing happened. 30 minutes of trying. Still nothing happened.

RIGHT. Rang the vet - bring her right in! 

Got the guy to phone my dad while I was phoning the vet. Then went back up to the barn and dad and Bill had decided to load the sheep in the trailer before putting the trailer on the car... good idea so that she didn't have to walk. Right? Weeeelll not quite. It WAS a good idea and all... but once Bill and I lifted the sheep onto the back of the trailer... the front of the trailer went up, back of the trailer went down, and banjaxed my foot. And my shoulder (not so bad).

So I fell to the floor screeching. Finally got the sheep loaded in the trailer... at which point I was overcome with nausea from the pain and crouched down on the floor retching (it didnt help that I hadnt eaten since breakfast, and had had only 3 hours sleep the night before - by choice I may add...) 

Managed to get to the car while Bill and dad hitched the trailer, then dad and I drove off to the vet's.

Got to the vet's rather later than expected due to my little incident/accident. He got her onto this ramp thing that cranked up... a bit like an operating table - very cool, my old vet just did 'em in the trailer. Anyway. That aside!

He finally got the head around with ropes etc. got him into the birth canal. Finally had to cut her around her vulva as it was so tight and the head wouldnt come through (with me pulling on the head rope, him pulling on the legs, and dad pulling on the sheep in the opposite direction). Sadly the lamb's face got cut (like Whissy's!!!) by the scalpel. Also, his jaw was broken during delivery.

Once born, he was swung around, cold water from a hose poured into his face and ears, swung around again, poked, rubbed, finally poked in the nose with a needle - and FINALLY started breathing. The vet did a great job focusing on getting him to stay alive... at this stage the broken jaw was not yet confirmed.

Meanwhile the sheep bled steadily on the operating table/ramp/trolley. Once the lamb was "alive", the vet left me to continue massaging him and helping him breathe, and delivered the second lamb without incident. He then stitched up the ewe thoroughly and came back to the first lamb.

After diagnosing the broken jaw, he asked me what I wanted to do. I said - does he have a chance? He said - if he makes it home, he has a chance BUT you will be looking after him intensively - tube-feeding him because he cannot suck.

Me: how long? will it heal?

Him: It will heal, if he survives - in about two weeks probably. But you will be tubing him until then. Don't worry, the tube may irritate and infect the throat a bit but he should be ok in that respect.

I decided... maybe wrongly... to take the little boy home and give him nursing. I am praying that if he is going to pass away, God will take him sooner rather than later so that he does not suffer. He has painkillers at the moment so he is not suffering so much, and I have tube-fed him his first colostrum.

The second lamb is loud, noisy and happy. The sheep is dead-beat, lying in her pen with no interest, staring blankly at the wall. I pray that she makes it. 

The vet did an AMAZING job, I couldn't have done it on my own and the ewe would have died if he had not done what he did. It was unfortunate about the first baby's jaw, but considering the amount of pressure required to make that baby (quite large) born, in such a small birth canal, after her lambing for SO long, he did good.

As I told him - if the ewe and the one lamb lives, that's all I can expect. If the second one (first I mean) lives, that's an added bonus and I will do my best to keep him alive.

The vet says if he's not doing better in a week or two, to bring him in and he will put him down for mercy's sake. 

ray: God bless this poor sheep and her two adorable little boys. I am praying so hard for them.

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

And please don't ask why my "sheep minders" didn't notice that she was lambing. Please don't ask why she was ignored so long. I don't want to go there, I don't want all the recriminations and the blame. It's all done... all over. I just pray that she is ok now.

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ......what an ordeal....sorry the baby got a broken jaw over it...  ....I will pray that the baby will heal ...and all ....will be healthy and thrive... ray: ...The vet did a wonderful job........keep us updated...my heart goes out to you......momma and babies........ :hug: ray:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow...what an ordeal...

I hope the best for the first little lamb and the momma...so glad the other lamb is doing okay. 

You did everything you could...you should be proud of yourself. Your animals are very lucky to have someone that cares about them so much. :hug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

And if anyone has any suggestions for treatment of a broken jaw... let me know!!!

I dont have any baby aspirin but I was wondering if calpol would work?? At the moment he is under pain medication but I'm afraid he will hurt later on.

LW


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I tell you, you are quite the person. You are way beyond your years in experiences then I have ever seen.

I sure hoe that little one makes it and I know you will do everything you can for him. Good Luck and keep us posted.

Do you have any of your amazing pictures of the babies? 

How is mom doing? I sure hope she pulls thorough for you, she is a real trooper.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Arnica is best for healing mustles and tendons you get it at the health food store, also comfrey if you are able to poltice it daily is great for healing..
How's your foot!!!??


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow that was quite a story! Hope things get easier!!

How is your foot? 

I do hope that everyone survives! :rose:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Wow, what a stressful ordeal. I will be thinking of all involved. ray:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, I hope everybody pulls through ok for you :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes ....how is your foot? :worried:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

k... is the arnica for me , for the sheep , or for the lamb? =]

and my foot will be ok it's just bruised! I have put arnica cream on it.

Do you think normal aspirin will work for the lamb... I dont have baby aspirin. I have calpol too.

Poor baby 's jaw is all wobbly when I fed him just now. He had blood and birth goo coming out of the sides of his mouth because he swallowed so much of both during the birth. His mouth isn't really bleeding though, I think. He sticks his little tongue out as though he doesnt know what to do with it, and then he shakes his head and his jaw goes wobbly crazy.

I'm wondering whether to tape his bottom jaw to his top jaw? Would it stop him breathing? :| I dont know if he's still breathing through his mouth at all.

Im not sure whether to tube him again late tonight or to leave him until tomorrow. He's had about 8oz in total since being born at 4 (ish) this afternoon. (I lost count of the houuurs)

LW


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great thinking putting the Arnica cream on your foot. But if you can get the pills give them to all of you. 

I was wondering if you should use like a vet wrap to stabalize the jaw. I have never had or heard of anything like.

I would give the animals the Arnica three times a day if you cna or at least twice a day.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

What a Welcome Home!!!!! Hang in there......praying for your sheep and little ones! ray: !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The baby with the broken jaw.....needs the jaw "totally stabilized" for proper healing....I don't know how... you will be able to tube feed and stabilize the jaw? The kid needs something for pain and antibiotics to keep infection away......A question....did the vet say... anything about doing surgery on the baby ? :worried: :hug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I tubed him 3 oz colostrum (Demi's, frozen) with 5mls brandy and a dissolved arnica tablet, tonight. Hopefully that will make him dozey and sleep ok. Tomorrow I will review the situation and hopefully it will look a bit better than today... I may take photos and post if anyone is interesting. Am considering putting some micropore or other surgical tape gently around his mouth to hold it closed-ish, but I cannot do that just now as he is still panting and breathing some through his mouth as his nose is quite blocked with Goo.

Sheep is grinding her teeth with a vengeance :| Other lamb is screaming his head off also with a vengeance, despite having already had 3 bottles of milk in his short life. . . Mama did eat a little grain though, which was good - not much, mind, but more than nothing!!!

LW


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

In people with broken jaws they get their jaws wired shut to stabilize it while it heals. Is it possible for you vet to do this?

I hope your foot heals fine, the ewe heals, and her kid makes it. :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A tetnus shot should be given.....but the kid may be to young... :scratch:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow - what a terrible ordeal. I hope your foot heals quickly and that things go more smoothly for you now. I'm glad you are thinking of the little boy in this and that, if he is suffering, you are willing to put him down. If he gets better it will be because of all that you've done.. if not.. it's not your fault.


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry for all you're going through. What a nightmare. All I can do is send my love and best wishes. Sorry there isn't more I can do.

Just know that a lot of people care for you and are hoping for a swift and painless journey through this very difficult chapter in your life. :grouphug: 

Many long-distance hugs to you and your animal buddies. :hug: :hug: :hug: 

Anna


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow I missed this post! :shocked: 

again...what an ordeal! your vet did do an amazing delivery! :clap: 

I would vet wrap the jaw so its not flying around. hope he recovers good!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad everyone made it out alive so far.. people included!

I bet Keren would know what to do for the jaw for sure.. maybe she'll post.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hahaha Amos I was in at the vet today, only just got back now and saw this!

First of all weevil, can I just say that I would have done the same thing, that was an awful decision to make but I would have taken him home as well. I've tube fed a kid for a week and a half, it takes a lot of work but he lived. 

About the jaw ... the problem with wrapping it is you need to be able to feed him, and its probably going to cause more pain if you are constantly wrapping/unwrapping it. What I would do is fashion a support with thick cardboard, in like a rectangular shape with sides on it, to go under his jaw all the way to his neck, and up the sides of his face slightly. I would put cotton wool in it for padding, then put it on his jaw, and vet wrap/tape it in place. I would cut a hole in this contraption at the back of his mouth on the side, large enough to get the tube in (you dont actually have to open his mouth to tube feed him, just poke the tube in the side. 

But yeah, you definitely have to make sure he is nose breathing well first. 

Also, I would put a little milk into his mouth every day, on his tongue, to let him get the taste of it. It will encourage his suckling instinct and make sure he will be keen to go as soon as his jaw heals - you dont want to be left with a non sucker after 2 weeks of tubing. 

Lots of antibiotics and aspirin, for sure. 

:thumb:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Eeek sounds complicated! *dies*

The sheep is on pen-strep now 4cc a day, so I will put the lamby on 1/2cc a day. He is also on brandy =] hehehe alcoholic lamb... I am going to go feed him

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont suppose I can give him brandy and aspirin together.... hmm. Med overdose?

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

He's gone.

I checked on him half an hour ago and he was ok, panting a lot but still ok. So I was making up his milk (defrosted goat colostrum, added minerals, arnica & brandy) and heating it up and cleaning the tube etc.

Got back to his pen and he was gone.

I'm glad he didn't suffer longer if he was going to go. It just makes me feel sad inside that now I have my first casualty - last sheep to lamb, first casualty. It went so well up to now. 

Now I must take his little fleece jacket on and get someone to help me dig a hole to bury him. 

 I'm so glad he didn't hurt longer, I'm so glad he's gone, but it still huuurts.

His brother is screaming his head off so I assume I should go feed him. And take out mamma's stitches so that she can finish passing the afterbirth. There's always something else to do.

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:tears: 

Oh man, I am so sorry. Sounds like he had complications with his lungs and maybe that was why he just couldnt hang on. Like you said, at least he went quickly and didnt have to suffer too long, and he was comfortable. 

Good luck with the mum and brother :hug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

The only complications he had with his lungs was the fact that he swallowed so much goo. I think it was the pain and everything that just got too much for him. He was too tired etc. It was such a long birth and so hard for him. I expect his legs hurt too from being pulled on so hard with the ropes. (Which is why he couldn't stand). It is best that he is gone but it still hurts a lot.

Took out the stitch that was holding the cotton wool in the mother. She now looks all gaping at the rear :| eek. She ate some sheep nuts this morning which is good. 

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lesserweevil said:


> The only complications he had with his lungs was *the fact that he swallowed so much goo*. I think it was the pain and everything that just got too much for him. He was too tired etc. It was such a long birth and so hard for him. I expect his legs hurt too from being pulled on so hard with the ropes. (Which is why he couldn't stand). It is best that he is gone but it still hurts a lot.
> 
> Took out the stitch that was holding the cotton wool in the mother. She now looks all gaping at the rear :| eek. She ate some sheep nuts this morning which is good.
> 
> LW


Thats what I meant by complications. I've seen it happen before.

Good that mum is eating ... does she want anything to do with the other lamb? Lot of times, having a baby to look after is what pulls the mum through.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

She doesnt know if she wants anything to do with the other lamb. Don't blame her really. She's quite happy with it hanging around but doesn't like it to feed off her. At the moment I am bottling it as I don't want to mess around with her too much as she is in so much pain. I am going to drench her with electrolytes with arnica ground in them though. 

And if that lamb doesn't shut up... grr

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If you dont want to stress her out by forcing her to take the lamb while she's ill ... maybe you can milk a little out of her to keep her in milk, then when she's better get her to accept the lamb. Just a thought ... 

Is the screamer still hungry? Cold? Lonely? 

Sometimes putting them into a small box can quieten them down, they have nothing to do but go to sleep. Also sometimes a teddy bear helps, rub it all over either yourself of the ewe (whoever he thinks is mum), put it in there along with a hot water bottle and a clock that ticks loudly.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

The screamer is... a screamer. I have already milked out the ewe - got about 10 drips... mixed it with goat colostrum. I gave the lamb 5 oz this morning, will feed him again in an hour or so. He is with his mum and I dont want to remove him to put him in a box or something. She needs him with her to have will to live. I clipped all the gooey/pooey wool off her rear. She is sooo swollen and is still contracting, poor girl. I know she passed a placenta, cause I saw it hanging from her last night and it wasn't there this morning. I will continue to milk her every few hours to try to get milk out. 

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

poor girl. did the vet give her any anti-inflammatories, and/or pain meds?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

He gave her loads of stuff, so I assume so. I am giving her arnica too.

LW


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost the little one but I have to say I am sure it was best. I would of done the same thing you did and that is try to save him, but it was best he passes on. :hug: Hey I know you hurt but you did a amazing job. You lost one but you saved two so far. So that is wonderful and congratulations on that .

As for the Arnica, I would give mom like 6 pills every time. I had my Liz on of them 10 when she had cancer until the lord took her. It will not upset their stomach or anything.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost the kid.....but as you said.... it is a blessing ...that he isn't suffering anymore.....  :hug: You did everything you could for that baby and beyond.....don't blame yourself .....we all have losses beyond our control...... :hug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost the little one  

It seems you haven't lost all of your sense of humor though.. thats a good thing.

:hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so you lost the little one :hug: :hug:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost the little one. :rose: 

But as you said, it maybe for the best.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

LW, I am so sorry about the little one..big hugs to you and your efforts!! :hug: 

If you are able to put the arnica in a dropper bottle, and give it that way for the mum...
it is so much easier to administer...if you have a bottle, just disolve five pellets of arnica
into the dropper bottle ( filled with distilled h2o if u have it) and give her a dropper full atleast three times a day...
I personally hate giving goats arnica cause they spit it out and half of what I give ends up in the dirt..
this way for you ewe she will just swallow it and heal her poor sore bottom!! Man that must hurt!!  
Poor girl!1 Hugs to her too!! :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Adding to what Victoria wrote. . . if you do make a mix with water in a dropper bottle, "smack it smartly" about 100 times on your hand. This actually makes the homeopathic stronger. My mom works with homeopathics a lot and this advice is coming from her. . . this is how we administer homeopathics. Makes it easier to give as well. . .

So sorry about losing the little one! You are doing a great job though! :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so so sorry you lost the little one!! :hug: :hug: :hug: But at least the poor thing didn't suffer.
Hopefully momma'll come through. It sounds like everyone is helping out with advice.
As for the little one that never shuts up...I know how you feel. :wink:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the little fella. :grouphug: I hope the mom recovers!! as for those screamers :doh: sometimes they can drive you crazy!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The loss of that baby hurts, but you did all that you could. Bless you for having the kind and loving heart that you do, his momma surely would have gone to the Rainbow Bridge had you not been there. The lost lamb passed for a reason, lkely that he would not have thrived had he survived....as for his brother, poor baby only has you to mother him so he will be crying, I hope that his momma "forgives" him for her pain and takes him back. :hug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

His mammy loves him and talks to him she just doesn't like him touching her - which I entirely don't blame her for!!!

I am now in the Isle of Man and have written out plain and simple instructions for their care... the vet called me this afternoon to ask me if she was doing ok and how the lamb was doing! Which was extremely nice of him - my old vet never would've done that. He wanted to check that I had taken the cotton wool out of her and was making sure to give her the antibiotics etc.

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww....what a good vet...  ...I am so happy your vet cares about you... and the welfare of your girl......Your vet needs to be highly commended :hug:

I am praying for her......and I.... as well can't blame her for not wanting to be touched ....she is in alot of pain.......poor baby..


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

You are a real trooper, weevil! When I read the part about putting the sheep in the trailer before it was hooked up to the truck, I knew things were going to get worse before they got better! I was in a high-stress birthing situation with a heifer last week and seemed like nothing went right for hours, until finally it did.

I am glad that you were able to save the second lamb and the ewe. Otherwise it would have been all 3 gone, no doubt. Hope mom & the lamb continue to do well and that next year's lambing is without incident.

Lauren


----------

